# sanway FP14000 dip switch setup question



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Aloha everyone. I just got a question about the dip switches and limiters on a Sanway FP14000. I'm not sure what kind of switch setting I should be using and this amp manual in not very clear on the setup. Is there anyone that is knowledgeable on this product or have a good link? I have been all over the internet looking but I am not finding what i'm looking for. I am running a TC Sounds lms ultra 5400 for the sub in 4 ohms tuned to 16Hz if that matters. i'm using mini DSP for HP filter and gain.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

You're attempting to run the amp in 4-ohm bridge mode?


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

No sir. I am just trying to run it 4 ohm on one channel. What I am trying to find out is setting up the level and what to setting to use per dip switch configuration. Am I supposed to set the level and "fine tune" from the front panel? I am also using a rolls line level booster from the mini dsp that is not connected right now. I'm just trying to think what's the best starting point and if there is a digital volt meter that I can connect to see the voltage out form the booster. might just have to look into it real quick. I'm just trying to have a setting that is a good starting point.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Gotcha. As near as I can tell, the left bank of switches sets a cap on the gain for when the knob on the front panel is maxed out... so I believe that's a YES on your first question. I'd try it without the Rolls box in the chain first, and see what you get. Considering there's a 21dB range between the 8 settings, there's a good chance that you'll be ok not having the extra device and in general, fewer devices in the chain is better. I'd start at the low end (23dB) and work my way up until I have a nice beefy level with the panel knob at about 85%. 

As for the VCL settings... I believe the amp will start to apply compression when the output voltage hits the level specified by the switches. I don't really have a good feel for where you might want those, but a volt meter applied to the output terminals (or the speaker terminals) would give you some data on that. Based on specs for the driver, you can probably get away with something on the higher end. It's also possible that you could just max it out (at 195v) and never run into the limiter. I say this because it's possible that the in-room response of the sub might be such that you never operate it under circumstances where you're near the limits of the driver and therefore do not wish to have compression applied. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh yeah bud that should do it. I just did not want to connect it and kill that driver as they are not available anymore. I bought this amp so I have enough headroom for the driver and be able to upgrade to the next best thing if that will ever happen. I will start with the mini dsp and 23Db I was thinking so I can just hook it up outside of my "rack" until I get it all squared away and then install it in the rack witch is located behind the tv. I wanted to get it close so I can then run sweeps in the room after I adjust the mains to correct location for best imaging. Thanks for the help and starting point.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

So I have finally got the FP14000 up and running last night and it was running fine until about 45 min into the movie and developed a 60Hz ground loop. I have not started my process of elimination as of yet. It's running from Denon to Rolls line booster and then to fp14000. I will double check all connections and report. I know that there is a constant issue on the island of Maui with local cable company's installers and or products used. I just don't get why it would start off fine and then end up with a ground loop. I haven't ran room correction with the new amp yet but it sounds very punchy compared to the nu3000.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ground loops can be caused by many things. Florescent lights, AC units, fridges, motors in fans and the list goes on. Your correct it can be coming in from outside through the cable feeds or network lines. 

Try disconnecting your main router and or the cable feed and see if that stops it.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

You bet. ill be disconnecting everything till I get it to stop. I was funny as I did not notice it till it was 45 min into the movie. I do know my levels are kind of high and not sure if that has anything to do with it. The Denon was setup at -5 Db for the sub then I had increased the output manually to +5 Db. None the less there is a ground loop. it was just a quick setup just to make sure the clone was working.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

well I got home and had daddy duties to do but I had messed with the levels a bit. I found that the manual settings for sub level was at 10+Db and the rolls line booster about 3/4 volume and also on the FP 14000 and about 3/4 gain. I did notice the ground loop type sound. is it possible that I am hearing this because of the levels being so high?


----------



## RMS65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hallo!
I am interested in Sanway FP14000.
Please let me know if you have any experience with this amplifier and the company that sells them.
On the market there are others with the same specifications of other sellers or producers:
GISS, Aoyu, IBX, JMEI, KEHUA, CVR PRO AUDIO ..................
What to buy ??????????

Jani


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Typically on my installs - a ground lift plug on the amp will fix the issue...


----------

